# Age Appropriate Horror Flicks



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

My 10 (going on 11) year old nephew is REALLY into the idea of watching horror movies. We've allowed him to see some from the genre, but he is really chomping at the bit to see some slasher flicks. He keeps pushing me to watch Scream, but I've resolutely said no thus far.

So far he has seen the Conjuring, Paranormal Activity 1-3, The Awakening, IT, the Possession, White Noise, and the Messengers. There are probably others, but I can't come up with them. 

Does anyone have a suggestion for some movies that might push the gore envelope a little more than those I listed? I also realize that nudity is usually a part of those movies, and I'm trying to avoid that, or at least keep it to a minimum so I can make him cover his eyes lol. At his age I was also pushing my mom to let me watch scary movies. I just wish I could remember what I felt about said movies back then.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

How about _Don't Be Afraid of the Dark_, the 2010 remake.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I do own that one-- that's a thought. Thank you


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Has he seen any of the classic Alfred Hitchcock horror flicks? Movies like Psycho and The Birds have moments of bloodiness that aren't just gore for the sake of gore.

I'm personally not a fan of slasher flicks, and don't feel they're something a young child should watch.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

If I can get him past the antiquity, I think he'll appreciate Psycho. If I express some disapproval over him watching it before hand it may go over better still lol.

I agree that it is too early for slasher flicks. He likes the costumes, and the fact that they are forbidden to him. He thinks we are worried only about whether or not he will get scared, but truly has no idea what he'd be getting himself into. It'll be a way for us to celebrate Halloween together when he's a teenager (if he still thinks I'm cool enough to hang out with).

Thanks for the suggestions! Also very helpful.


----------

